# HS928 year



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

I am interested in purchasing a HS928 from an acquaintance of mine. He is unsure of the model year. Can anyone here help with a provided serial number?

SAVG-5002442

Also what would a fair price be for this machine? Assuming in good to very good condition.

Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if this is in the usa call honda customer relations 770-497-6400 and give them serial number. if canada then it is another number which maybe someone else can provide.

as of value it really does not depend on age as condition. do you have a link to ad or pictures of the unit. around here a hs 928 in poor condition may go for 100-300 ( unusual ) usually good for parts. fair will go for 500-1000 good will go for 1000-1500 and excellent will go for 1500-2500

that's just for my area on the west coast in the Sierras of California. east coast, midwest , south are all slightly different.

condition is everything to really give you a fair market value.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

This is the only picture I have. Haven't seen it in person. I actually was going to buy a new Ariens 28 SHO until I remembered him trying to sell it to me last year. I think the Honda would work better on my driveway, but wasn't too sure about spending more on a used unit vs new.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow. that looks pretty nice. especially the bucket and augers. the light , i think is from an 1132 so i'm wondering what the motor is? ( unless that light is standard for the late model 928's??)

hey members. is that a late model 928 with that muffler and air cover? 

I would still call Honda to find out the year and especially the model and the motor.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Totally stock late model HS928TA... light and muffler are stock.
Has the newer bucket w/thicker metal sides too.
Call Honda run serial for year.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

2011+ Model HS928TA (no electric start)

Seems to be in good condition. 
-Augers are slightly worn due to lack of side mounted skid shoes. 
- Side housing is SLIGHTLY worn as well. 
- Seems like the owner has a gravel driveway or used it on graveled area as I see some dings in the impeller housing. 

In New England a machine like that can go for as little as $1000 and as much as $1800. 

If you can get it for the $1200 mark then you got a sweet deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

dp2826 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a HS928 from an acquaintance of mine. He is unsure of the model year. Can anyone here help with a provided serial number?
> 
> SAVG-5002442


So the prefix (SAV*G*) is not valid for either a USA or Canadian-spec machine. I'm thinking it might be a typ0, because SAV*J* _is_ a valid prefix for a USA-spec HS928. Can you confirm it is a 'G' or a 'J' ? 

Next, Honda power equipment does not use 'model years' like cars. Instead, Honda uses a version code called a K-number that increments up when there are significant changes implemented on production models. The very first models are called K0, and then go to K1, K2, etc. as changes are made. There's no relationship between the K-number and any calendar. For example, Honda has some generator models that have been in production for 15 years, and are still at the original K0 design. As far as the actual 'birthday' or date it was fully/final assembly and crated, yes, it was dutifully recorded onto an index card, most likely in a filing cabinet, stored next to the factory in Japan. Think final scene of _Raiders of the Lost Ark_... 








​ 
Back to the G vs J, let's assume it is a J. Running that frame serial number through my system reveals SAVJ-5002442 is a USA-spec HS928 track drive, pull-start only, and is a K1 build. It was made in Japan, and likely manufactured between 2009 and 2010. It was wholesaled by Honda to a dealer on 10/18/2011. The dealer is now either out of business, or no longer sells Honda, and records of the dealer have been purged from our system. It was sold to Mr. Ronald W. of Sioux Falls, SD, on 1/19/2012, and registered for non-commercial use. There are no active recalls, bulletins, or updates for this specific serial number. 

Finally, if do end up buying this unit, please send me a private message with your name and address, and I will update the registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> wow. that looks pretty nice. especially the bucket and augers. the light , i think is from an 1132 so i'm wondering what the motor is? ( unless that light is standard for the late model 928's??)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep. The bucket supports on the rear, square muffler and air box. I'm pretty sure that's the last of the HS models


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the info Robert. That’s awesome being able to find data on a machine like that. 

You are probably right about the serial being a j because that is awfully close to me. I was just going by what he had texted me. I’m guessing he mistyped it.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

JnC said:


> 2011+ Model HS928TA (no electric start)
> 
> Seems to be in good condition.
> -Augers are slightly worn due to lack of side mounted skid shoes.
> ...


He was asking $1400 for it last year at this time. He doesn't use it much, he also has a Toro which I think he uses and likes more for maneuverability. I'm going to go look at it this weekend or early next week. I'd love to get for $1200, but I'm afraid he might be firm on the price.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dp2826 said:


> He was asking $1400 for it last year at this time. He doesn't use it much, he also has a Toro which I think he uses and likes more for maneuverability. I'm going to go look at it this weekend or early next week. I'd love to get for $1200, but I'm afraid he might be firm on the price.


If he’s your fried he may give it to you for 1200. It’ll be good for both of you as he does not use it much...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dp2826 said:


> He was asking $1400 for it last year at this time. He doesn't use it much, he also has a Toro which I think he uses and likes more for maneuverability. I'm going to go look at it this weekend or early next week. I'd love to get for $1200, but I'm afraid he might be firm on the price.


it doesn't hurt to ask if he'll take a little less if it has not been serviced in a couple years. 1200 is a good price if upon inspection it looks as good as pictures. this time of year , i am surprised he did not sell it in a couple days.

good luck.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

JnC said:


> -Augers are slightly worn due to lack of side mounted skid shoes.


I'm kind of confused about Honda's setup of the skid shoes. Should this blower have side mounted shoes? Do you simply move them from the rear to the side or add a set?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The rear ones can be mounted on the side but a better fix is to install the optional heavy duty ones. 












or go with the non abrasive falline ones. 
























the side mounted skids make sure that the augers never hit the pavement.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

So I found a HS928TAS on Craigslist about 200 miles to the south. Guy said he used it once. Asking $1000. 

I snuck out of work early to go get it. Looks like new with the exception of the the auger tips scratched or scraped.

Will post some pics when I get home. Pretty stoked about my score!


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

:surprise:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

If he says that he only used it once then I'll believe him as the augers have hit the pavement but there isnt any noticeable wear. 

If he is offering this one for $1000 then I'll jump on the deal without thinking twice, it seems to be a newer model, doesnt seem like it was used on gravel, the side of the housing seem in tact, paint is immaculate, it has the 110V start (which isnt really needed as the machine starts on first or second pull). I'll take time off of work and go get it today if I was you, a machine like that for $1000 wouldnt last an hour here in NE.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have some FallLine skids on the way. Seems the oe heavy duty skids are not available anymore. Will they bolt on with the factory hardware? Same bolts that are in the rear skids?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

dp2826 said:


> I have some FallLine skids on the way. Seems the oe heavy duty skids are not available anymore. Will they bolt on with the factory hardware? Same bolts that are in the rear skids?



Sorry, just read your post again and figured out that you already got the machine, congratulations, you'll love it for the years of hassle free service it'll give you. 

Yes the falline ones will bolt directly to the existing holes on the side of the bucket. You can use the hardware from the back set to mount the falline ones but I would just leave the factory skids on their as when removed that bracket looks odd. Just install the falline ones using stainless M8 flange bolts and fender washers. 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-...232384?hash=item2825a48b40:g:VQwAAOSwPcVV09hd

https://www.ebay.com/itm/25-M8-or-8...298042?hash=item280cbb5f3a:g:FesAAOSw5VFWHlQb

My usual set up for a machine thats this new is the following. 

- Side shoes (falline or OEM heavy duty ones)
- Oil change. 
- Install of drainzit easy drain fitting for easy future oil changes. 
- Remove auger and impeller from housing and apply healthy amount of anti-seize paste on the shafts to make sure they dont freeze against the impeller and augers down the road.
- White lithium application on control levers, chute gear and chute itself.
- Install the bucket extension 

The bucket extension can be bought from the following link, the seller is a fellow SBF member, it seems like he is out of them for the time being, you can send him a message and see if he has more inventory on the way or may have some left that havent been listed yet. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-HS-S...485983?hash=item3d53e4745f:g:O2sAAOSwstxU4ifa


If you were to get the above fender washers then I'll also do the following. Remove the four bolts shown in the picture below (circled in yellow) and reinstall them after adding a fender washer on each bolt ON THE OUTSIDE ( Bolt > Washer > Auger Housing > Auger gear case support bracket > Bolt). Over the years because of stress the bottom two bolts can cause a crack in the auger bucket, to avoid that from happening the thick fender washers help immensely


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

Perfect! I did take off the shear bolts to make sure the augers spin freely. I will plan on pulling them to get some lube on the shafts. You recommend anti-seeze over grease?

Was gonna stop at the local Honda dealer for some spare shear bolts, and also see if they had some for the shoes. If not, I think I can get that stuff at the hardware store. That’s a good idea on the housing reinforce. 

Do you set all four skids to run at the same height?

I still got some snow at home from the last storm. Should be good and wet as the weatherman is calling for 40 degrees today. I’m excited to try this thing out!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You can raise the back skids so that they dont touch the ground as having the metal ones touch the ground negates the idea of having non-abrasive front shoes.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JnC said:


> You can raise the back skids so that they dont touch the ground as having the metal ones touch the ground negates the idea of having non-abrasive front shoes.


Better to set the rear shoes correctly and then the side ones. That way the augers are protected and you can blow right off an overhang like a step or a deck edge and the rear shoes will still keep the bucket level.


----------

